# Will UV light prevent algae on glass?



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

A UV will remove (destroy) any algae that's free-floating in the water column, e.g. an algae bloom, but not algae that's attached to glass, hardscape, plants, etc. 
If you have green dust algae, wipe it off the glass, and get it into the water column, so the UV can deal with it.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> A UV will remove (destroy) any algae that's free-floating in the water column, e.g. an algae bloom, but not algae that's attached to glass, hardscape, plants, etc.
> If you have green dust algae, wipe it off the glass, and get it into the water column, so the UV can deal with it.


Thanks, I'm trying to get as much info on what to buy since I'm gonna start a planted tank. I never own a planted tank before but had a Discus tank with inline UV light. Since I didn't leave light on my discus tank as much as I would in a planted tank I don't know what to expect. The most algae I would get in my discus tank is just a little on glass so I would scrape it off with a scraper.

How do I deal with algae on plants or rock?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Spend some time in the sticky threads on lighting. 
If you get the light right algae isn't a huge battle.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

KenRC51 said:


> Thanks, I'm trying to get as much info on what to buy since I'm gonna start a planted tank. I never own a planted tank before but had a Discus tank with inline UV light. Since I didn't leave light on my discus tank as much as I would in a planted tank I don't know what to expect. The most algae I would get in my discus tank is just a little on glass so I would scrape it off with a scraper.
> 
> How do I deal with algae on plants or rock?


Algae on plants or rocks/dw can be dealt with by direct, close range dosing/spraying of full strength excel with a test kit pipette or syringe. It will eliminate it for a good period of time, but that will not be dealing with the root cause- for that you need to do some research as racer suggested.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

It won't remove algae from glass. Here is a great article about UV sterilizers:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumUVSterilization.html


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Algae isn't that bad... Don't be afraid of it. The manual removal isn't all that difficult... once the tank is established algae will naturally be kept in check by plants and fish/shrimps/snails. 

This is a hobby after all isn't it? If you want a completely maintenance-free tank, don't have a fish tank at all.


----------

